# new imperial army leak



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://allthingswarhammer.tumblr.co...w-this-in-one-of-the-warhammer-fb-groups-what


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Seems the Imperium looted themselves an Ork vehicle. Things must be getting desperate.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Not sure about that armoured car


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks pretty good, the name isn't bad. That vehicle while not looking great with those tracks (too high and short) would look good with wheels I think.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im gonna reserve judgement till we have better photos


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmm, perhaps it looks that way cause it's a vehicle just for Ogryn.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I really like the tank and troops.but what got my eye is that at the bottom of the page where visons Is I'm wondering what thing on the cover be. A new delfier perhaps?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm all for a bit of High Gothic, but I think it needs to be applied sparingly. Mottoes and Space Marine stuff should be High Gothic. Leave the Imperial Guard in Low Gothic.

The armoured car doesn't look particularly promising, but it's not a detailed enough picture for me to like it or dislike it.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Name: I despise.
Armored Car: I always wanted them to release an armored car, but going by the pic, I take it back.

I may not speak high gothic/latin but militarium sounds like military and tempestus sounds like storm. so what I am hear is storm military or military storm.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

So are these going to be a whole new army, or just an additional mini codex? Not impressed with the tank, but can't see enough of the infantry to form an opinion. They look like a plastic storm trooper model as far as I can see.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> So are these going to be a whole new army, or just an additional mini codex? Not impressed with the tank, but can't see enough of the infantry to form an opinion. They look like a plastic storm trooper model as far as I can see.


I thought it was the new IG, just noticed the 'dex' is ebook only.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

That codex was only 72 pages. Doesn't look like its the full IG, rather something more like a supplement.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Wait...I had a thought renamed storm trooper supplemental dex.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounds like a nice way to get some Ayett Guard into my SW army.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

dude

i can't wait for the Apocalypse tank conversion that will come to people from that car thing


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Doelago said:


> Seems the Imperium looted themselves an Ork vehicle. Things must be getting desperate.



I thought it was an ork vehicle. I know it will be pretty soon I think that would make a great ork trukk.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Good thing the IG players are just as disappointed as us chaos players now


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone notice the tank has two different names yet? It could very well be a ogryn delivery method if the rumours of close combat ogryns is real, the leaked page also is quite far ahead too so this may be week 2 of guard who knows. Like the stuff or not its nice to see something different.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

here are some bigger pictures, one of them seems to be a page out of the rulebook?
http://rillietann.tumblr.com/post/79000776880


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

locustgate said:


> I thought it was the new IG, just noticed the 'dex' is ebook only.


No it's hardback, direct only by the looks of it


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

I really like the closer up pics of the troopers, they do look cool in that armour and red berets.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

So the rumours of the imperial guard getting renamed is true by the looks of that second codex, love the new tank and those new guard are mint, wonder if they will do a standard trooper version of those.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, obviously it's not clear yet what it all is but I've gotta say I like what I see.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I just found this on instagram


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Looking forward to the new dex, but I will be writing Imperial Guard on the front of mine! Astra Militarum indeed....whos idea was that?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

slaaneshy said:


> Looking forward to the new dex, but I will be writing Imperial Guard on the front of mine! Astra Militarum indeed....whos idea was that?


Fear the Space Military....sad day sounds like they got rid of the Imperial Guards and replaced them with some poorly translated anime military.

EDIT: No doubt that the renaming is done by who ever is in charge of the copyright stuff,
'we can't copy right Imperial Guard, BUT we can copy right these 100 retarded names that no one would ever use outside of a poorly made made for tv movie'.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

locustgate said:


> Fear the Space Military....sad day sounds like they got rid of the Imperial Guards and replaced them with some poorly translated anime military.
> 
> EDIT: No doubt that the renaming is done by who ever is in charge of the copyright stuff,
> 'we can't copy right Imperial Guard, BUT we can copy right these 100 retarded names that no one would ever use outside of a poorly made made for tv movie'.


Pooly made for tv movie names are perfect for 40k


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Pooly made for tv movie names are perfect for 40k


For fan made yes...for the official stuff...no.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nah , thats what makes 40k cool, its quirky and camp and silly, its orks and elves in space at the end of the day, no meed to take itself too seriously even when official


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

They probably want to either freshen things up or make it fit better with Adeptus Astartes better, enough with the copyright paranoia.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm really surprised to see love for that new tank. Its pretty much the worst model I've seen of recent times. Very, very happy with everything else. Awesome name too.

Love the idea of a stormtrooper minidex


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

What the fuck is that supposed to be!? :shok:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very impressed with the close up pic. Stick some marauder heads and a few wolf tails on them and Boom! Ayett Guard if I ever get back to my SWs. The beret heads do look cool as well.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tawa said:


> What the fuck is that supposed to be!? :shok:


It's the 40k equivalent of a horsebox,
rumours that it can carry a folding wing jet interceptor are as yet unsubstantiated :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> It's the 40k equivalent of a horsebox,
> rumours that it can carry a folding wing jet interceptor are as yet unsubstantiated :grin:


*holds breath* uke:


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't get why. But hey, I'm a grumpy old git and I still call Snickers Marathon.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

That truck doesn't look good with those tracks, but I was thinking of swapping tracks with some tires when I get my hands on it - that should fix the looks. Otherwise looks amazing!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

If the body of the car was dropped lower and maybe longer, it would look awesome


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Some better pictures....


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

HokieHWT said:


> Some better pictures....


Those are some sexy armor.....I'm going to have to buy one of those for my 'fireblade'.

The car looks better


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I love the Scions, and they are Elites so Marbo will finally have some company


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, those look pretty cool.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Opps I just noticed someone had a link to a Blog with the pics, I got mine from Forge the Narrative on FB.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Right so after seeing the better quality image of that armored car I am now leaning on the negative side, those tracks are fucking hideous and the hull looks too high and too short, reminds me of a kids characture of a car tbh. It might redeam it's self but I'm sceptical, the first step would be putting wheels on it and then extending the rear but that might make it way out of scale with other things.

Also am I the only one looking at the Scions and thinking that they look like they could simply be the plastic storm troopers that have been rumored for years? Carapace armour? - check, Hellguns? - Check and the text in that image seems to be hint at the whole "not part of normal structures" thing which has been associated with the ST's for a while. If the name of the army is getting changed due to IP issues then surely the "Storm Troopers" will be as well since that is actually far more wide spread than the name "Imperial Guard".


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

So does that armored car look like the love child of a hummer and a jawa land crawler to anyone else?

The storm troopers look pretty nice. Though they definitely remind me of the "Imperial" corporation troopers and Blood Berets from Mutant Chronicles Warzone.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

When I see those pictures of the new guard models, Ideas keep popping into my head for converting them into renegades or cultists. Can't wait to get my hands on them!:laugh:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Ooo, look plastic Inquisitorial Warrior Acolytes. (Digs out unfinished Coteaz model.)


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

Ravion said:


> When I see those pictures of the new guard models, Ideas keep popping into my head for converting them into renegades or cultists. Can't wait to get my hands on them!:laugh:


I'm with you, I spy more little cultists with far more bits to play with later once I get'em! I wonder if the kits can be crossed with regular guard, even more possibilities! *insane laughter*


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I quite like the car actually, it what I think general vehicles of the Imperium do look like, rather than everything being built on the rhino chassis or Chimera.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

paint that truck yellow and we have our first 40k sunshine bus


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I still think the tracks on that Peugeot Armoured Car still look like utter dogshit.


The Not-Troopers are nice though :good:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tawa said:


> The Not-Troopers are nice though :good:


The "Not-Troopers" make me think of Nick Frost in the spaced episode where they all go clubbing


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I love that bus! It's awesome - the last time I saw something like that was when the a-team got locked in a warehouse with a bus, a load of sheet metal and full welding gear :grin:

Mind you, this is from someone who thought he-mans attack track looked like a fun mode of transport...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Seems the Imperium looted themselves an Ork vehicle. Things must be getting desperate.


I was thinking the opposite myself....we finally know where the Orks get their vehicles from!



Rems said:


> That codex was only 72 pages. Doesn't look like its the full IG, rather something more like a supplement.


Looking closely it says "Codex" not "Codex Supplement" so I think we're seeing another small faction mini-dex. I think the rumors of it being Storm Troopers are likely spot on.



Jacobite said:


> Right so after seeing the better quality image of that armored car I am now leaning on the negative side, those tracks are fucking hideous and the hull looks too high and too short, reminds me of a kids characture of a car tbh. It might redeam it's self but I'm sceptical, the first step would be putting wheels on it and then extending the rear but that might make it way out of scale with other things.


To me it looks like it's based on the MRAP but with tracks instead of tires:









Yes, real world military vehicles look incredibly silly too.


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Function over form in the military. It isn't too bad. If they shortened the height of the main body and tracks by 15% or so it would look much better.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

I was thinking more something like this:







Without tracks of course.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Bonus to it looking like modern mine-protected vehicles, you can buy one of these










(Purchasable here ) and convert it yourself for extreme LARPing. Only £125k. Versus some GW products that is almost reasonable!


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

LazyG said:


> Bonus to it looking like modern mine-protected vehicles, you can buy one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Far cheaper than its weight in plastic crack. And you can drive it to work! (Probably not, but still...)


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep, not bad price, though I'd go for this armoured recon vehicle at £12500  - just the city runaround I;ve been looking for!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

This is what you want for your daily commute...









More pics here:- http://www.zombieplace.com/tucker-sno-cat-with-custom-armour

I quite like the tank/truck thing. Nice to see something Imperial based on a different chassis.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

SonofVulkan said:


> This is what you want for your daily commute...
> 
> View attachment 959948001
> 
> ...


That truck would be terrible for a zombie apocalypse, you wouldn't be able to get ANYWHERE before you run out of fuel, not to mention the sound it produces would be like tapping on a wet cat food can, but for zombies. I now know to avoid that website for decent survivor conversations, the site is a zombie bait farm.

I'm holding my judgment on the car, the first pic it looked terrible 2nd pic is better. I think the car would of looked better with a half track or the tracks under the chassy.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

locustgate said:


> That truck would be terrible for a zombie apocalypse, you wouldn't be able to get ANYWHERE before you run out of fuel, not to mention the sound it produces would be like tapping on a wet cat food can, but for zombies. I now know to avoid that website for decent survivor conversations, the site is a zombie bait farm.
> 
> I'm holding my judgment on the car, the first pic it looked terrible 2nd pic is better. I think the car would of looked better with a half track or the tracks under the chassy.


I'm starting to wonder if Tires are Heretical Xenos tech anymore....


(yes I am aware of the FW stuff, but still you have to wonder sometimes).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

You know I havent had one tiny bit of rep for this thread


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> You know I havent had one tiny bit of rep for this thread


Sorry, forgot to give you a rep cookie. I've been a bit busy with school. Today is the most aware of what's going on I've been in a bit and now I'm going to go drown myself in homework again.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

What the actual fuck.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Sethis said:


> What the actual fuck.


Care to narrow that down......the fuck about the car, troops, or/and the made for tv renaming.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Um, I'm going to go with all of it... I mean, plastic Stormies are nice, but the rename is a big ole pile of shite, and that APC is the single worst vehicle I think I've ever seen GW produce... and that includes the old Raiders. Just, wow.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The vehicle is utter dog wank on bread with flora margarine, the troops however are niiiiiiiice mmmm


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

Command Squad - £4.20 per figure!! I think not, and what is that stupid looking vehicle? A combat Ice Cream Van??
I get the feeling the only bit I will be buying will be the Codex
Oh, GW, what have you done?
If this is real, then I give them E-minus, and a letter home to their parents
My advice to them... Stop taking the piss with the prices, your customer base can't afford it. They will stop buying your products!


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

My daughter is flogging her Corsa Comfortarum 1.0 2002 50000miles! It's a Vauxhall thing
See what they've (GW) done to me with this, I'm writing bollox and I'm stone cold sober!!


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

Maybe that vehicle is the bastard inbred offspring of an Iradiated Jawa Landcrawler and a ******* ex-military Hummer, but not, not a 'Love-Child'! Love-Child implies something good, something wanted, something ....loved
What's its military purpose? Cripple the enemy with laughter or pity?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Spankinginred said:


> Maybe that vehicle is the bastard inbred offspring of an Iradiated Jawa Landcrawler and a ******* ex-military Hummer, but not, not a 'Love-Child'! Love-Child implies something good, something wanted, something ....loved
> What's its military purpose? Cripple the enemy with laughter or pity?


Go make a brew or have a destress wank, do not let that mini into your mind, it is evil, shield your mind from it brother, the high of the imperial knight model has clearly found the counter balancing low with that tripe


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

It's too late, I can't un-see it. It's there! Still tea, tea may help, fine Gurkha tea - way too late for Belfast brew
Goodnight mate


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have the inside scoop on the truck thingy.

It was supposed to be the Dad's Army truck that was supposed to be an experimental truck for the Home Guard/LDV, but someone sent it to the wrong manufacturer and instead of saying Home Guard/LDV it read as Imperial Guard so they went with it.

Now give me a rep


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> I have the inside scoop on the truck thingy.
> 
> It was supposed to be the Dad's Army truck that was supposed to be an experimental truck for the Home Guard/LDV, but someone sent it to the wrong manufacturer and instead of saying Home Guard/LDV it read as Imperial Guard so they went with it.
> 
> Now give me a rep


Dance, dance for your rep monkey boy!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> I have the inside scoop on the truck thingy.
> 
> It was supposed to be the Dad's Army truck that was supposed to be an experimental truck for the Home Guard/LDV, but someone sent it to the wrong manufacturer and instead of saying Home Guard/LDV it read as Imperial Guard so they went with it.


Like this one? I can definitely see similarities. 

http://store.warlordgames.com/collections/new-releases/products/armadillo-improvised-armoured-vehicle


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The Armadillo would be better..... :laugh:


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

That thing takes improvisation to a new level. "Hey, let's take that shed and put it on the back of my truck. It will protect us from gunfire."


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

New Ogryns?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Doelago said:


> New Ogryns?


Worst teeth than a brit, jk.


----------



## renren (Mar 30, 2010)

heres another one


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> You know I havent had one tiny bit of rep for this thread


>> i gave you some rep. Some bloody un-grateful funkers on here mate!!:victory:


----------



## renren (Mar 30, 2010)

don't know why it didn't post both


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

renren said:


> heres another one





renren said:


> don't know why it didn't post both


Oh god those shields would look great on a battlesuit, atleast in my head. Then everything sounds/looks great in my head.


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

renren said:


> don't know why it didn't post both


New Ogryns look sick overall, but I don't think they look quite right with facial hair...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't like them, I actually prefer the older models  I dunno what it is, maybe something to do with proportions but they don't hit the note for me.


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

Words of Truth,you certainly speak the truth here! Maybe I'll just get a box of Ogres and convert them myself


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

I love those new normal ogryns but those other one look a bit iffy but i like the tank tracks been used as chainmail k:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

New truck to convert, sheilds for Nobs, my orks are going to love all this new stuff. Heck get rid of the crappy Ogryn heads and they might work as ork Nobs. Hmmmm This just gets better and better.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> New truck to convert, sheilds for Nobs, my orks are going to love all this new stuff. Heck get rid of the crappy Ogryn heads and they might work as ork Nobs. Hmmmm This just gets better and better.


Glad to see I'm not the only one inspired to do Space-Marine-vidya-game style 'Ard Boyz. They look pretty rokkin'.

On Ogryns though... yeah, I prefer the old models.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

"HEY YOU GUYS!"


Doelago said:


>


This poor guy just reminds me of Sloth from _The Goonies_.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

To tell u the truth I kinda like the old versions of the Ogryns better than the new ones.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't think the painting has done them justice, they look to clean and precise.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> On Ogryns though... yeah, I prefer the old models.


It's funny to hear people talking how much they like the old models when all I've ever read on them ragged on the old models.

Maybe it's nostalgia talking, or maybe just the people who actually liked them never speaking up....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Worse teeth than a brit, jk.


Fixed that for you :laugh:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Zion said:


> It's funny to hear people talking how much they like the old models when all I've ever read on them ragged on the old models.
> 
> Maybe it's nostalgia talking, or maybe just the people who actually liked them never speaking up....


I've never ragged on them, always liked them, if they took the old models and made them plastic and add the new shield like things to them that would be great, but it seems they've completely redesigned them.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Ravion said:


> To tell u the truth I kinda like the old versions of the Ogryns better than the new ones.


Same here, those sculpts captured their dimwitted, brutish nature pretty well. I don't know anything about them, and I've never played guard, so my opinion doesn't really matter all that much. I hope guard players like the new ones. I've never had cause to talk about them before.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> if they took the old models and made them plastic and add the new shield like things to them that would be great,


Agreed. I always liked the old models. I think I still have a couple lying around. The Nork Dedogg model is one of my favourite IG models ever. As for these, I think I'd have to see the kit in its entirety before I make a call.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I've always loved Ogryns. I've told people the rules are bad, because they are, but the models and fluff are awesome.

By 'old', I mean the kinda-old ones, the ones that were released with the 1st Apocalypse rulebook, not the ancient ones on square bases from 2nd/3rd edition.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> "HEY YOU GUYS!"
> 
> This poor guy just reminds me of Sloth from _The Goonies_.


THANK YOU! I haven't been able to remember the name/movie.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I like the the actually "old" ones. Somewhere I actually have a unit of 5 of them intended to be chaos ogryns. In the 2nd edition Chaos codex, Chaos could ally with orks and a few armies with opponents permission included were a cultist army, a daemon world army, and imperial guard - but if we allied with guard we could ignore all the command structures.

(Also remember there was no FOC during 2nd ed, so I could take just a unit of "Chaos Orgyns" as allies without a character/hq.)

[time passes]

I broke out the camera and I dug out my "Chaos" Ogryns and Chaos Ogres of about the same vintage. I like that they look related. (I tried to keep them all in focus, with mixed results. It was pretty tough.) 

Anyway, the proportions, the teeth, the big lower lips, the steel toed boots, etc. Ogres and Ogryns look like creatures across the games, cousins if you will. The new ones look like . . . strange over sized humans? I think I like that they look more monstrous and less human.

I think there's something in the uncanny valley about the new Ogryns. They look too human but at the same time too distorted.


For comparison's sake:


Chaos Ogryns & Chaos Ogres by warped forge, on Flickr


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I've always seen Ogyrn a little like the Ogre Kingdom fluff from WFB, they tend to take on the customs and asthetic of the force they are fighting with, has this any basis in the 40K fluff that I could back it with? Nope but for some reason it fits with my image. If people disagree that's all good, any Oygrn I have can either be from the same planet as the Regiment or they lost all their clothes in a horrific accident and then had to be equipped from the Regimental stores. My point being I see those "stock" kits as being perfect for fitting into both a Cadian "style" (i.e. equipment) IG force or a Catachan one, the asethics work both ways, although the gas mask head would work awesomely as a Nork head for a force made with FW Elysians. For my mind it's going to be an absolute crying shame and missed obvious oppertunity if the arms aren't interchangeable with the Ogre Kingdom's kits as is. As it stands from what I can see in the pictures the "shooty" Ogryn look to be able too, don't think the CC ones will though. I can live with that tbh as long as some of them are, it means I could really go to town converting them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> They look too human but at the same time too distorted.


This. In previous incarnations they were easily identifiable as a human sub species. These new ones just look like big humans. The template was there with the Ogres kits, which I think are universally popular. I think if I was going to use these kits I'd look at using Ogre heads.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> The new ones look like . . . strange over sized humans? I think I like that they look more monstrous and less human.


I've always felt from the art that Ogryn's were basically over-sized humans who were a bit thick. But maybe that's just me.



Kreuger said:


> I think there's something in the uncanny valley about the new Ogryns. They look too human but at the same time too distorted.


A fair criticism, but a bit subjective honestly. What triggers the uncanny valley in people can wildly vary. I'm not getting that feeling from these models for instance.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think my arbiter is going to lead some of those riot ogryns and treat him as a commissar.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Awful! They look like fat Catachans more than they look like legitimate abhumans. And the whole thing of having track segments built into their armour...stupid, just stupid. Sometimes it feels like the Studio are schizophrenic - they come out with awesome stuff like the Knight, then there are cack-handed misjudgements like this.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> Awful! They look like fat Catachans more than they look like legitimate abhumans. And the whole thing of having track segments built into their armour...stupid, just stupid. Sometimes it feels like the Studio are schizophrenic - they come out with awesome stuff like the Knight, then there are cack-handed misjudgements like this.


To be fair that's kind of what happens when different people design different things.

I also don't think there is any strict guidelines in house to limit things to one specific style (likely to keep from preventing people from trying new things).


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have to get at least 12 of those Bulgryns to be my Deamon Princes bodyguard unit "The Bonecrusher"


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Firewolf said:


> >> i gave you some rep. Some bloody un-grateful funkers on here mate!!:victory:


Many thanks


----------

